# Modular Midi Controller



## Saxer (Nov 27, 2016)

Interesting: http://special-waves.com/


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah I'm all in on S version.
I especially like the way I can keep faders in any position I want.
Got a spot for it already.

Right on the Velcro above joystick.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 28, 2016)

They mentioned, there could be led displays for labeling later. If that would be possible and maybe also motor faders or touch capacitive faders, this could become interesting ...


----------



## MChangoM (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been using this for several months:

https://palettegear.com/

but almost entirely for video editing and VFX work, for which it is splendidly suited - pricey, but worth every penny for quickly cutting through footage and effects. Each controller does support Midi and I have done limited testing recently with Sonokinetic Maximo since it is so keyswitch heavy and I don't have a full-sized keyboard. Lemur/iPad better meets my needs, but I like the tactile feedback of the Palette. I'll probably end up with a combination of Midi KB/controller, iPad, Palette, foot peddle, breath controller, and ear wiggle/nose twitch control.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow the pallette sure looks nice.
Like the knob size too.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 29, 2016)

I just need a Mod Wheel and a pitch wheel.


----------



## higgs (Dec 1, 2016)

*JOUÉ - Give A Soul To Your Digital Instruments*
JOUÉ just announced a Kickstarter campaign and I'm pretty psyched. It's a different MIDI control beast all together - "modular" is sort of an understatement for this one. Anyhow, it looks pretty promising.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 1, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Wow the pallette sure looks nice.
> Like the knob size too.



I got the fancy wood version from their kickstarter, but it was far too much hassle to get it to consistently work in the way I wanted with Logic/MIDI, so it ended up on ebay. Came to the slightly sad realisation that a keyboard, mouse, ipad combination was by far the most convenient and quickest way to get what I need done.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah I 'spose Waves S for me then.
I don't access a QWERTY or mouse once I start.
Custom is the way for me.


----------

